# Pickle Barrel Ammo Catch



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

My buddy gave me this big plastic barrel to make a catch out of... Here's my results.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Sweet!

Now you have to shoot a Pickle fork at the pickle barrel!


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

very nice\


----------



## Swampdonkey (Jan 28, 2015)

Great idea I believe I will have to be a copy cat on this one


----------

